# Yale/ Davis Sewing Help Value



## Junkhunter (Apr 1, 2016)

I've ben looking for a while for a Yale bike since I live in New Haven, home of Yale University. I found one this morning. it's a little rough. it has stamped Lobdell wood rims, and a Model A hub. I can see hints here and there where it may have been blue at some point in it's life. Has a nice lamp too on the fork. It IS NOT FOR SALE, but I am trying to figure out a value. Looks fairly original to me. Missing a few springs on the saddle, but maybe I can find a roached one and fix this one. The leather is still good.


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 1, 2016)

Can someone tell me, or send me a pic of what pedals this bike had please?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2016)

I had one... I'd say about $900-$1000ish
She's 1906 and later


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 1, 2016)

*Page 33 of The Bicycling World magazine .. April 13, 1916 ......

Davis buys rights to Snell and Yale bicycles ... 
from Consolidated Manuf. Co. in Toledo, Ohio.

Sorry .. have no lit on hand to support this ... but you may 
google it yourself for the story.

...... patric*


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2016)

Very cool find. I have the same project going but later years. From the research I have done on my frame, the flat fendered Yale roadster was earlier then 1920/21(from catalogs _Chitown _posted in Davis thread) The later Roadster also have a pinch in the back stays, which your fame does not, meaning earlier then 1917?? Just a guess but probably Davis Ideal Pedals. My frame really didn't have any cerulean blue left.  cool. Another tip that points to early teens is non Y A L E chainring. post the bottom bracket in the "show me your Davis thread". I have had a really hard time finding Yale catalogs earlier than 1920.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2016)

When and if you clean those rims up a bit send me some pictures for my project. The later catalogs say "aluminum finish" with blue pins. I would like to see that. let me know.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2016)

when were the Y A L E chain wheels used?


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2016)

Well......I see them in the 1921 catalog.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2016)

All scans from Chitown's digging. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 1, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> When and if you clean those rims up a bit send me some pictures for my project. The later catalogs say "aluminum finish" with blue pins. I would like to see that. let me know.



I'm not going to clean them much, but I saw a stack of some of the almost same color NOS wood rims. There were probably 8-10 of them there. He said he would sell them, but we didn't discuss price.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 1, 2016)

*
More ......

This is a magnification of the Yale chainring 
indicated by initiator of this thread ....




 



Immediately - below ... is a Davis- YALE with similar chainring, but 
having  26-T AND a similar 2-piece crank as on initial specimen.
(Ethernet foto)



 


And now a magnification of the Chitown literature
(posted by Goldenindian) ...... below ...




*



*
Just for grins .. let's peep the two variations
of* "*LETTERED'' Yale chainrings .... *
*
post script ... I have no idea of the year Davis began production
of these.

........ patric




 




 


*


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 1, 2016)

Lovin the "Just for grins". I'm grinning.... I wonder why the variation in # of teeth of the chain ring? But 24 t vs 26 t isn't going to make that much difference. Comparing the 2 pics, the neck seems to be a bit shorter on the 2nd bike also.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 1, 2016)

Junkhunter said:


> Lovin the "Just for grins". I'm grinning.... I wonder why the variation in # of teeth of the chain ring? But 24 t vs 26 t isn't going to make that much difference. Comparing the 2 pics, the neck seems to be a bit shorter on the 2nd bike also.




*Oh, Junkhunter ... your Yale is beautiful to behold.

Generally speaking .. the less teeth available in the
chainring .. the easier the machine is to pedal ... 
especially uphill.  

However, more revolutions of the crank are required
to go the same linear-distance .. than the same ride
equipped with a larger chainring.

Early manufacturers often gave a potential buyer the 
option of a standard chainring .. or one with fewer 
teeth .. providing the rear-gear stay as the manufac-
turer placed it.

In addition .. the height of the ''neck'', or headtube ... 
is often in proportion to the frame size ... as determined
by the distance from the center of the crank .. to the
very-top of the seatmast.

Really diggin' this Yale !

...... patric

*



*


 




 

*


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks Hoofhearted. I understand the relationship of gearing. I didn't realize it was an option at point of purchase. I also know how to measure seat post. I ride a 24" Pope frequently, even though I'm less than 6'. This size chain ring is going to make this bike a great cruiser. I have a set of 700c wheels that I built with a Model A hub. But, this hub, from what I have learned, may be a hub that wasn't named "Model A" yet. This one may be a numbered New Departure hub. I learned that from some of Wheeled Relics observations. Anyway, thanks for the great replies and pics. I enjoy them, and appreciate your time. I think this bike will be right at home here where Yale University is.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2016)

*JUNKHUNTER* *...* *am* *posting* *some* *fotos* *of* *machines* *with
insane* *chainrings* ... not intending to do any hijacking ..........
only extending the reader's frame of reference.

*If you have an issue with my attachings ... i will delete them,
if you give me notice within the CABE's 24-hour edit window.

..... patric cafaro*


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2016)

*


 *


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Mark Mattei (May 13, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 302025


----------

